# Mmm 427 Ls2



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Short Block LS2/1 7LTR 427!
http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=548511&page=1&pp=20


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Another 427 anyone have any info on these guys that seems like good price. Too good.http://www.texas-speed.com/shop/item.asp?itemid=693&catid=20


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

Hmmm, I wonder what I could do with one of those...............


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I think I’m gna order 1 of Katech 427 short block he says all I would need is Bolt and Gasket set and part out my LS2. I wonder how it would run with stock LS2 parts; I’m thinking small cam kit but just want good running driver. He says there blocks are better than stock used in other example no failures and they seem to have a top notch facility and rep. I know there are cheaper mods just want to start with 427 and do mods later if I want, could do 402 with stroker kit but just not same to me. Any one know about 58x crank trigger I have read that it started in 05 and 06 both. Any one know for sure I’m thinking all LS2.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I think I'll stick with the LS7 for a replacement, or a 502. Only problem, can't kill this LS2!:cheers


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

LS7 is 427 and cost over $15000 and don’t fit GTO out of box. How do you get 502? Add LS7 heads, cam and intake and have clone LS7 under $10000 and fits GTO


----------



## Good 2 go (Sep 7, 2005)

I've read the LS7 heads are only made to work with a bore the size of the LS7's cylinders. You'd have to get a re-sleeved LS2 block.


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Good 2 go said:


> I've read the LS7 heads are only made to work with a bore the size of the LS7's cylinders. You'd have to get a re-sleeved LS2 block.


From what I understand 4” or larger I could be wrong. LS7 is only 4.125 “. Did you click on link above that’s what Katec has is LS2 sleeved and bored to 4.125 x 4


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

Holden said:


> LS7 is 427 and cost over $15000 and don’t fit GTO out of box. How do you get 502? Add LS7 heads, cam and intake and have clone LS7 under $10000 and fits GTO


Maybe dreaming more than anything, heck, if you can drop in in a 67 chevy pickup w/ a straight six, surely you could shoehorn one is one of these.  15000? Seems we could get 500 out of the LS2, had a feeling it would raise eyebrows, ok to dream big huh?:cheers


----------



## 02MillenniumVette (Dec 3, 2006)

If anybody is wanting a cheap 427, here is one for sale on the Corvette Forum.

http://forums.corvetteforum.com/showthread.php?t=1559747


----------

